# Sasha Vujacic agrees to 3 year/15 Million Deal



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> One day after threatening to bolt for Europe, Lakers reserve guard Sasha Vujacic reached a verbal agreement today on a three-year contract, worth about $15 million, to stay with the team.
> 
> "Sasha is excited to stay with the Lakers and play a pivotal role that will hopefully lead to a title next season for Los Angeles," said Rob Pilenka, Vujacic's agent.
> 
> ...


5 million a year... fantastic.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We got leveraged by a team in Russia. ****... He better not pull a Luke, I want performance this season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I can live the short term deal... In three years if he's back to sucking we can leave him at the curb. I like it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't like that deal at all for LA..


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Decent enough deal.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

$5 million for a spot up shooter? He better shoot 40% from 3 every year of his contract.

Brent Barry is the same player and he only got the LLE.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The Lakers caved, I'm not surprised. But Sasha had better come out next year and have an even better season if he's truly going to be worth a five million dollar contract.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> $5 million for a spot up shooter? He better shoot 40% from 3 every year of his contract.
> 
> Brent Barry is the same player and he only got the LLE.


To be fair, Brent is 36, while Sasha is only 24. Barry is still a great spot-up shooter, but Vujacic is younger and more talented all-around. I don't think he deserved this contract, but the Lakers were really put in a bad position here and pretty much had to give him what he wanted.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> To be fair, Brent is 36, while Sasha is only 24. Barry is still a great spot-up shooter, but Vujacic is younger and more talented all-around. I don't think he deserved this contract, but the Lakers were really put in a bad position here and pretty much had to give him what he wanted.


Barry at 36 is probably as athletic as Sasha. And how is Sasha more talented all around? He is a 1 trick pony. What does he do well besides shoot?

And we did not have to give him what he wanted. Guys like JR Smith and Ricky Davis (who both shot 40% from 3) were available for less money.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Barry at 36 is probably as athletic as Sasha. And how is Sasha more talented all around? He is a 1 trick pony. What does he do well besides shoot?
> 
> And we did not have to give him what he wanted. Guys like JR Smith and Ricky Davis (who both shot 40% from 3) were available for less money.



he will fake a foul at the end of game to get the call. besides sasha is better shooter than barry and has better d


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Considering that Posey signed for 6 mil a year this seems like a pretty ****ty deal. The European team offering was a killer...


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

As a Spurs fan, I really wanted the Spurs to make a play for Sasha. Especially after the very good D he played against (an admittedly gimpy) Manu Ginobili, I thought they might try to sign him. But apparently I am the only fan of the Spurs who felt that way. (In fact, for some reason, I'm apparently the only fan of _any_ NBA team that felt that way!)



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Barry at 36 is probably as athletic as Sasha. And how is Sasha more talented all around? He is a 1 trick pony. What does he do well besides shoot?
> 
> And we did not have to give him what he wanted. Guys like JR Smith and Ricky Davis (who both shot 40% from 3) were available for less money.


People forget that Barry was a slam dunk champ. At 36, he isn't as athletic as he once was, but he does have plenty left in the tank after several years of relative (inexplicable) neglect in San Antonio. But, Sasha is younger and at this point more athletic. In addition to shooting, he handles the ball well and plays good D. 6'7" guards are a nice asset.

I think the Spurs paid Roger Mason a little over 3 mil/year. I will be interested in comparing Mason and Sasha this year.

I think Sasha could be very, very good - but probably not on a team with Kobe. I think L.A. was leveraged a little, but it will end up being a good deal for the Lakers. I think you guys should be congratulated. (I still don't understand the lack of interest in the guy.)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Produce mother-****er


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im not worried too much. 5 million is a bit too much but its only a 3 year deal.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

sasaint said:


> As a Spurs fan, I really wanted the Spurs to make a play for Sasha. Especially after the very good D he played against (an admittedly gimpy) Manu Ginobili, I thought they might try to sign him. But apparently I am the only fan of the Spurs who felt that way. (In fact, for some reason, I'm apparently the only fan of _any_ NBA team that felt that way!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought for sure the Spurs would take a run at him, but I guess they figured the Lakers would just match their offer and decided to go another direction. 

Yes, Barry is a former slam dunk champ, but that was many moons ago in his rookie season. At this point, he's just a shooter, that's about it. I'm not knocking him by any means, he's been a solid NBA player for a lot of years, but when somebody says he's on the same level, skills-wise as Vujacic at this point in his career (which is apparently how W_T_S feels), I have to take issue with that. It just isn't true.

Additionally, in response to Wilt's question - you answered it for me. Vujacic really stepped up his D last year, and to see the way he dominated Ginobili in the WCF was incredible. To me, that was just as impressive, if not more so than his offensive contributions over the course of the season. He's a long, athletic guard who will not back down from anybody and has a knack of getting under his opponents skin. Brent Barry cannot do that. I understand Sasha pissed a lot of fans off by using this supposed offer from a European team as leverage, which is, in turn going to elicit some unhappy responses, but I'm not going to hold it against him. As long as he continues to improve and lives up to his contract and commitment to the team I will support him 100%. Conversely, if he doesn't give the same effort next year and prove himself worthy of this contract, I will be right at the front of the line to blast him for it. I want to see him work on his game this offseason and continue to improve, otherwise, I'll get the sense that he was only interested in getting paid. He's only 24 and hasn't even come close to reaching his prime, so I see no reason why he shouldn't, or wouldn't continue to get better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't mind the deal as some people might. I didn't want him leaving the Lakers. Remember, the Lakers main priority was to keep Turiaf/Vujacic. They weren't about to let them both leave.

He will produce. Machine always plays well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> $5 million for a spot up shooter? He better shoot 40% from 3 every year of his contract.
> 
> Brent Barry is the same player and he only got the LLE.


I'm not exactly on the Sasha bandwagon, but saying he is only a shooter like Barry makes me question rather or not you actually watched him this season. He played impressive defense in spurts on some of the best players in the game.

He was also the only one with nuts enough to take a shot when it mattered outside from Kobe.

Barry is old and almost crippled. Sasha is young, and if he continues to progress will have far more impact for the Lakers than an LLE Barry would.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, I can live with this. If it were 6 years/$30 million, I wouldn't be happy. However, a three year deal isn't bad.

I'm happy with the contract and stoked that Sasha won't be leaving us. We couldn't have added a better SG through FA. Good to see that Buss is willing to drop the dough.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh, and also, I don't think the Lakers would agree to this deal unless they knew for sure that they could dump the contracts of one or both of Walton and Radmanovic.

I just can't see us starting the season paying Radmanovic, Walton and Vujacic a combined $15 million for the year.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

sasaint said:


> But, Sasha is younger and at this point more athletic. In addition to shooting, he handles the ball well and plays good D. 6'7" guards are a nice asset.
> 
> I think the Spurs paid Roger Mason a little over 3 mil/year. I will be interested in comparing Mason and Sasha this year.


Sasha does not handle the ball well. That is why the moved him to 2 guard. He has no ability to attack the hoop or create for others. Mason is just another example of an equal or better player we could have gotten for less.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Sasha does not handle the ball well. That is why the moved him to 2 guard. He has no ability to attack the hoop or create for others. Mason is just another example of an equal or better player we could have gotten for less.


Sasha can handle the ball fine on breaks, but your right.. Bringing the ball up consistently would be a disaster.

Although, if he could work on that area of the game... He'd be a great PG because of his size, and ability to shoot the three ball.

But that wont happen.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> Additionally, in response to Wilt's question - you answered it for me. Vujacic really stepped up his D last year, and to see the way he dominated Ginobili in the WCF was incredible. To me, that was just as impressive, if not more so than his offensive contributions over the course of the season. He's a long, athletic guard who will not back down from anybody and has a knack of getting under his opponents skin. Brent Barry cannot do that. I understand Sasha pissed a lot of fans off by using this supposed offer from a European team as leverage, which is, in turn going to elicit some unhappy responses, but I'm not going to hold it against him. As long as he continues to improve and lives up to his contract and commitment to the team I will support him 100%. Conversely, if he doesn't give the same effort next year and prove himself worthy of this contract, I will be right at the front of the line to blast him for it. I want to see him work on his game this offseason and continue to improve, otherwise, I'll get the sense that he was only interested in getting paid. He's only 24 and hasn't even come close to reaching his prime, so I see no reason why he shouldn't, or wouldn't continue to get better.


Sasha is not athletic. He does annoy opponents with his flopping, but as far as staying in front of his man he is nothing special.

Barry is still more skilled on the offensive end. He can handle it a bit and is a better passer.

And there is no way he "dominated" Manu. First, Manu was injured, and second he still outplayed Sasha. The Spurs series was a terrible one for Sasha.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm not exactly on the Sasha bandwagon, but saying he is only a shooter like Barry makes me question rather or not you actually watched him this season. He played impressive defense in spurts on some of the best players in the game.
> 
> He was also the only one with nuts enough to take a shot when it mattered outside from Kobe.
> 
> Barry is old and almost crippled. Sasha is young, and if he continues to progress will have far more impact for the Lakers than an LLE Barry would.


Impressive defense? Against who? Because I seem to remember Ray Allen blowing by him for the game winning layup. That did happen, right? I'm just asking because I don't actually watch the games.

The ironic thing is that if Sasha is so good defensively, we should have stuck him on Brent Barry.

Western Conference Finals

Brent Barry 
9.4ppg
2.0apg
48%fg
47.8%3pt
20.4mpg

Sasha
8.3ppg
0.8apg
39%fg
34.8%3pt
22.0 mpg

Funny how a guy who has been labeled "crippled" and "done" can play so much better than Sasha. But what would I know? I don't even watch the games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Impressive defense? Against who? Because I seem to remember Ray Allen blowing by him for the game winning layup. That did happen, right? I'm just asking because I don't actually watch the games.
> 
> The ironic thing is that if Sasha is so good defensively, we should have stuck him on Brent Barry.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Your basing your assessment on 1 point more per game, on better shooting percentage? Your not going to take into account the defense Sasha played on Manu for the majority of the series? Phil Jackson's the coach, maybe he should have put Sasha on Manu.. But I got a feeling that he was a little more worried about Manu than Barry. 

So then I assume you would also say that Kobe's defense for much of the playoffs, especially the finals was pathetic right.. Or does the statistical argument only work for Sasha? I mean it's not like Ray Allen didn't blow by Kobe at all during the finals huh? Or how about when Kobe roated to guard Paul... Yikes.. That was some stellar lock down defense? 

Give me a break, everyone sucked defensivly in the finals.. That doesn't mean Sasha didn't play good defense on Manu (who was hurt true, but not out of the game completely), or before that.

LOL


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

About 4-5 million more than what he is worth but who cares? It's short term so it only hurts Buss' wallet, not the team. Does anyone see the Lakers not resigning Odom, Bynum or Farmar because they broke the bank on Sasha?

I swear to god, some of the posters here are more worried about Jerry's finances than his wife and accountant.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Impressive defense? Against who? Because I seem to remember Ray Allen blowing by him for the game winning layup. That did happen, right? I'm just asking because I don't actually watch the games.
> 
> The ironic thing is that if Sasha is so good defensively, we should have stuck him on Brent Barry.
> 
> ...


Congrats. You just proved you watched 10 seconds of one game.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Your basing your assessment on 1 point more per game, on better shooting percentage? Your not going to take into account the defense Sasha played on Manu for the majority of the series? Phil Jackson's the coach, maybe he should have put Sasha on Manu.. But I got a feeling that he was a little more worried about Manu than Barry.


I posted the stats to show that Barry is still a capable player after you called him a cripple. I still want to know how a crippled guy can shoot so well. 



> So then I assume you would also say that Kobe's defense for much of the playoffs, especially the finals was pathetic right.. Or does the statistical argument only work for Sasha? I mean it's not like Ray Allen didn't blow by Kobe at all during the finals huh? Or how about when Kobe roated to guard Paul... Yikes.. That was some stellar lock down defense?


What does Kobe's defense have to do with Sasha? I still want to hear who Sasha has played so well against defensively.



> Give me a break, everyone sucked defensivly in the finals.. That doesn't mean Sasha didn't play good defense on Manu (who was hurt true, but not out of the game completely), or before that.


So an injured Manu is one of those "best players" in the game that Sasha played well against? Even if you consider defense on a hurt Manu (who actually was a cripple) to be legit, then surely Sasha has shut down some other "great" players as well. So who are they?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> About 4-5 million more than what he is worth but who cares? It's short term so it only hurts Buss' wallet, not the team. Does anyone see the Lakers not resigning Odom, Bynum or Farmar because they broke the bank on Sasha?
> 
> I swear to god, some of the posters here are more worried about Jerry's finances than his wife and accountant.


There were better players than Sasha available for the same amount or less.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Congrats. You just proved you watched 10 seconds of one game.


Yeah I missed the rest of the series when Sasha was shutting everyone down.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> The European team offering was a killer...


What was he offered from them? I missed it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Sean said:


> What was he offered from them? I missed it.


They must have threatened to take Walton and Radman too when they became FAs. Mitch could have lived with just Sasha but when they threatened to rob him of his other one-dimensional Caucasian players, he flipped. In all seriousness, I think that Sasha is mentally tougher than Walton and Radman. As long as he continues to shoot and score at a decent rate, I'll be happy. By no means do I want him starting, though. He's strictly a 6th man type in my opinion.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> There were better players than Sasha available for the same amount or less.


But better fits? Those "better players" would of gotten the same minutes Sasha got. We already seen Sasha do well in his role, why take the chance on someone else? Especially when we have a lot of turnover already.

The problem with this roster isn't talent, we don't need more changes in chemistry.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wilt was preaching the same tone when Luke was resigned. I hope you are wrong this time around.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> But better fits? Those "better players" would of gotten the same minutes Sasha got. We already seen Sasha do well in his role, why take the chance on someone else? Especially when we have a lot of turnover already.
> 
> The problem with this roster isn't talent, we don't need more changes in chemistry.


Sasha isn't asked to do a whole lot besides hit the open shot. I think there are several players who could do that and more.

Unless there is a reason to believe a player would have a negative effect on team chemistry (besides just turnover) then I want to bring in the better player.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Wilt was preaching the same tone when Luke was resigned. I hope you are wrong this time around.


I don't think it will turn into a Luke-type situation. Luke really only had one good month shooting the ball, but everyone assumed he had improved.

Sasha will most likely continue to shoot the ball very well. My real issue is that there were better players available. And I got off on a tangent when people tried to justify the signing by claiming Sasha is things he isn't.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Sasha isn't asked to do a whole lot besides hit the open shot. I think there are several players who could do that and more.
> 
> Unless there is a reason to believe a player would have a negative effect on team chemistry (besides just turnover) then I want to bring in the better player.


I didn't mean chemistry only in the roster turnover sense. Some of these players just aren't good fits.

You probably would of been mad if we get Brian Shaw over better players like JR Rider and Mitch Richmond back in the day, but Shaw was just a better fit.

I don't see a guy like JR Smith thriving on this team either.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I didn't mean chemistry only in the roster turnover sense. Some of these players just aren't good fits.
> 
> You probably would of been mad if we get Brian Shaw over better players like JR Rider and Mitch Richmond back in the day, but Shaw was just a better fit.
> 
> I don't see a guy like JR Smith thriving on this team either.


I think the most talented players make easier fits than one dimensional players.

But I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

The plan was to re-sign Sasha since the season was over. If you were really hopeing to sign a better swing player, your dissapointment is about six weeks overdue. 

And we overpaid by about 1-1.5 mil per year, so what? As Jamel mentioned, that hurts nobody but Buss. That tiny amount didn't push us over any threshhold, and it won't keep us from signing, or re-signing anyone. Besides, with only three years, he's still a movable contract (unlike Luke or Vlad).


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

he better work on ballhandling ALL summer long.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Agreed, I cant count how many times where he ended running up the ball on a fast break and either made the wrong decision or turned the ball over


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It's great to hear the Lakers were able to keep him. Like others have said, hopefully he improves his ball handling.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The short term length of this deal makes it much better. Sasha is probably not worth 5 mil a year, but when you look at what other players like him (Kapono, Posey) got it is hard to leverage him. Especially with Euro teams really starting to pay players. we also have to rememebr that Sasha is only 24 and still has time to improve.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*After hearing offers from Europe, Vujacic signs deal to return to Lakers*

After hearing offers from Europe, Vujacic signs deal to return to Lakers

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Had it been strictly a matter of economics, Sasha Vujacic would have left the Los Angeles Lakers to play in Europe.

Turns out Vujacic's decision was based on more than just the money.

"I'm glad it worked out. Tough month," Vujacic said Monday at team headquarters after signing a three-year, $15 million contract to return to the Lakers. "The only thing I can say is I'm happy to stay in L.A., I'm happy to stay with the Lakers. That was my first option. It would be hard to leave."

The 24-year-old Vujacic, who agreed to contract terms last Friday, averaged a career-high 8.8 points, 2.1 rebounds and 1.0 assists in 72 games this season, and 8.1 points 2.2 rebounds and 0.8 assists while playing in all 21 playoff games.

"I thought he had a wonderful year this year," Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak said. "We're hoping he continues to develop."

The Lakers made Vujacic a $2.6 million qualifying offer earlier this month, but negotiations weren't progressing very quickly and agent Rob Pelinka spoke with European teams, as well. Pelinka said Vujacic could have earned more by accepting a three-year contract offer to play abroad.

"He was [offered more], you have to look at the taxes," Pelinka said. "The opportunity there was more lucrative. His heart was here. Throughout all the conversations, he made it clear if there was a way to get a fair deal here, that's what he wanted."

Vujacic, a restricted free agent, could have signed an offer sheet with another NBA team and the Lakers would have had the right to match it. Had he signed with a European team, the Lakers would have had no such option.

"I'm glad it worked out and I'm looking forward to next season," Vujacic said. "Now, I can clear my mind a little bit. I know where I'm going to be for the next three years. It's great.

"I'm a gym rat. I'm in the gym all the time. Next year, I want to be better than I was in the previous season. That's my goal."

Josh Childress announced last week he was leaving the Atlanta Hawks for Greek club Olympiacos, reversing the course of the many international stars who have signed with the NBA. Agent Jim Tanner said Childress was guaranteed about $20 million after taxes, and that Childress could opt out of the contract after each year.

Other players have left NBA teams to go abroad, as well.

"Europe has always been a player in basketball," Kupchak said. "They've never really measured up financially. In the last two or three weeks, there have been some significant signings. I'm sure it was a real option."

Vujacic said he spoke with most of his teammates during the past few weeks.

"Kobe [Bryant] called me the first day and the last day," Vujacic said. "It was pleasant conversation, it was positive. The last thing we said was, 'Let's win that championship.'"

The Lakers made Vujacic, a 6-foot-7, 205-pounder from Slovenia, the 27th overall pick in the 2004 draft. He averaged 2.9 points in 35 games as a rookie, 3.9 points in 82 games in his second professional season, and 4.3 points in 73 games in 2006-07.

Kupchak said he expects Andrew Bynum to be 100 percent healthy when training camp begins in two months. Bynum didn't play after injuring his left knee on Jan. 13. The 20-year-old center was in the midst of a breakout season, averaging 13.1 points, 10.2 rebounds and 2.1 blocked shots, when he was injured.

"I think if we were to start out the season with this team, we would be very happy," Kupchak said. "We only have 11 players under contract. If there are many minutes left in the frontcourt, Chris Mihm would get those minutes. With Sasha back, we have four players in the backcourt we can trust. We look to fill out the roster."

Under contract for next season are Bryant, Vujacic, Bynum, Mihm, Pau Gasol, Lamar Odom, Vladimir Radmanovic, Luke Walton, Trevor Ariza, Derek Fisher and Jordan Farmar.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3508742


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm gonna holla at my Lakers connect and tell them to get in Sasha's ear about ballhandling.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

is it too late to send sasha back to russia?


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

I guess Sasha didn't really practice anything over that last summer. 

But who cares, the Lakers won lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He was a key instrument in the Finals this year! He learned from last year, he strived to get back, he didnt wear green EVER, he became a gym rat...He made sure he was ready...wait a minute let me see how many 3's he made in the finals...

....

........

...*.......

ZERO?!?!? Not as in threes but as in points?!?!Of any kind?!?!?!?!?!? Plastic Man, you can take this guy back!*


....****ing Sasha


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

0 points, 2 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 fouls.....that was it for the entire finals
0/6 from the field


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I was one who said let this fool walk and sign House for cheaper.. but w/e its all good we still WON BABY


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

sasaint said:


> As a Spurs fan, I really wanted the Spurs to make a play for Sasha.


you can have him. we'll ship him free of charge with tracking # so you know when to expect his majestic arrival

:rofl:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> you can have him. we'll ship him free of charge with tracking # so you know when to expect *his majestic arrival*
> 
> :rofl:






OVERNIGHT SHIPPING BABY!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i cant stop :rofl:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DANNY said:


> OVERNIGHT SHIPPING BABY!



Well you can't exactly ship him ground.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Wilt's scrub-dar is amazing.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> i cant stop :rofl:


You guys Doing the Late Light Crash without me LOL


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

The guy shot 26.4% in the playoffs and 0% in the finals. I'm just glad Phil decided not to play him that much. After next season, we might be able to move his sorry butt out of here.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

**** this game and what it cost us...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uiI58ZDSiQ


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i just noticed, Sasha's face is very similar to that actor who played the french dude in Unfaithful, or the villain from SWAT


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

just say he's ugly


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> About 4-5 million more than what he is worth but who cares? It's short term so it only hurts Buss' wallet, not the team. Does anyone see the Lakers not resigning Odom, Bynum or Farmar because they broke the bank on Sasha?
> 
> I swear to god, some of the posters here are more worried about Jerry's finances than his wife and accountant.


Sasha was traded along with a draft pick that turned into Marshon Brooks. I would take him right about now. But then again I only care about making money for Buss.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

wow that was a horrible trade for us (but it wasnt our pick that got Brooks - the nets traded the rights for jajuan johnson (taken with our pick) and a second round pick in 2014 for him)


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Yes that is why I said the draft pick that turned into Marshon Brooks.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it plus a pick


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Sasha was traded along with a draft pick that turned into Marshon Brooks. I would take him right about now. But then again I only care about making money for Buss.


I would take him to. That was a horrible trade. Guess I have to bump that thread to show you I was against it?

Maybe they made the trade because you were so adamant about them saving money?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I would take him to. That was a horrible trade. Guess I have to bump that thread to show you I was against it?
> 
> Maybe they made the trade because you were so adamant about them saving money?


I know you were against it. But you were in favor of the original signing which led to the trade. It's not that hard to see that Sasha should not have been paid that much money. Some of us can realize that overpaying players leads to bad things down the road.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I know you were against it. But you were in favor of the original signing which led to the trade. It's not that hard to see that Sasha should not have been paid that much money. Some of us can realize that overpaying players leads to bad things down the road.


How about this Wilt, I'm not so much against the trade or in favor of the signing, What I'm against is the money hoarding mindset it comes to when evaluating these transactions. Is that fair?

If I'm paying $200 for a single ticket to a game Buss can afford to keep Sasha on the roster 5 more months and pay him 9 million.


----------

